# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Lập trình giao tiếp máy tính với VB

## huongtmbn

Giao tiếp máy tính thì có nhiều cổng: cổng COM, LPT(cổng máy in), cổng USP,... 
lập trình giao tiếp máy tính điều khiển thiết bị ngoại vi thì giao tiếp cổng COM là thông dụng.

*Để tìm hiểu về Lập trình giao tiếp máy tính tạm thời chia thành hai phần:

-Phần lập trình căn bản: 
Phần này tìm hiểu cơ bản về lập trình, nếu bạn chưa biết gì về phần này thì có thể bắt đầu tìm hiểu một ngôn ngữ lập trình nào đó như Visual Basic hoặc Visual C++
Quan trọng hơn là về thuật toán, nếu bạn nắm thuật toán trong tay thì việc viết code dưới một ngôn ngữ nào đó chỉ là chuyện trong nay mai.

-Phần giao tiếp máy tính:
Bạn có thể bắt đầu tìm hiểu các thư viện liên kết động(DLL), tìm hiểu và nên nhớ những hàm, thủ tục hay dùng đến. 
Nên nhớ thôi chứ không phải là bắt buộc phải nhớ hết vì khi cần đến ta có thể tra cứu tài liệu, kiếm một cuốn sách gối đầu mà làm bí kiếp.
Nếu viết trên môi trường Visual C++ thì có một công cụ hỗ trợ rất hay là phần mềm Visual Assist, phần mềm này đã có trong chuyên mục Khoa học máy tính của diễn đàn.
Dần dần bạn sẽ trở thành một cao thủ nếu luyện thuật toán để nhạy bén giải quyết vấn đề và code thường xuyên để tích lũy kinh nghiệm.

Để thuận tiện cho việc học lạp trình giao tiếp máy tính, bạn hãy download giáo trình sau:
Link: http://dieukhientudong.5gbfree.com/eboo ... TMT-VB.pdf
Chúc các bạn thành công!

----------


## quyend832

tôi rất thích lập trình nhưng không có điều kiện được học
tôi muốn hỏi nếu tôi muốn tự học lập trình thì phải bắt đầu từ đâu?
với giáo trình nào?
cảm ơn diễn đàn

----------


## kimchingon

*vusal bic*

Minh dang lam do an ve VB dieu khien mach den giao thong o nga tu, co ket noi voi cong COM, co che do ban ngay va ban dem. Dung VB de dieu khien mach chay, dung, chon che do. Giup minh voi!

----------


## seoganhat

*visual basic*

dia chi mail cua minh la : [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>! Thanks

----------


## nguyentruong17

*tuyển lập trình viên*

*Hiện tại chúng tôi đang cần 1 đội ngũ lập trình có nhiều kinh nghiệm đặc biệt là thế mạnh về giao tiếp máy tính.Công nghệ ngày càng nâng cao,để có 1 vị trí và có thể đứng vững được trong thị trường cần phải có 1 đội ngũ lập trình thành thạo mới phát triển và đưa công ty đi lên.Để tạo điều kiện cho các bạn sinh viên trong nước mới ra trường,hoặc sắp ra trường,hoặc đã ra trường nhưng chưa xin được việc làm.chúng tôi sẽ đưa ra các bài sát hoạch kiểm tra kiến thức và trình độ của các bạn.Các bạn chỉ cần hoàn thành 1 trong 2 bài test sau của chúng tôi và gửi đến nhanh nhất sẽ được tuyển thẳng vào công ty và sẽ được đứng ở vị trí lập trình viên:*
*1.Gửi dữ liệu từ vi điều khiển lên máy tính và hiển thị dữ liệu nhận được trên VC++,VB hoặc C#*
*2.Gửi kí tự từ bàn phím máy tính xuống vi điều khiển,các kí tự này được xuất ra led ma trận,khi nào nhập đủ số ký tự cần chạy thì cho dòng chữ này chạy trên các led ma trận.*
*ưu tiên cho các bạn nào gửi bài làm đến trước.*
*-số lượng cần tuyển: 10 người,không phân biệt nam nữ,mọi đối tượng đều có thể tham gia.*
**Khi tham được tuyển vào công ty các bạn còn có cơ hội phát triển và đào tạo thêm kiến thức thiết kế mạch,lập trình các bài toán xử lý các hệ thống phức tạp.*
*-Các bạn có thể liên hệ với nhân viên tiếp nhận hồ sơ để biết thêm thông tin:* *0166.495.1093*
**Chú ý:** bài làm phải có đầy đủ thông tin về người ứng tuyển để chúng tôi lập hồ sơ ứng tuyển.Code và mạch mô phỏng phải có đầy đủ và chạy ổn định.Ưu tiên cho những bạn biết đóng gói phần mềm.*
**Ngoài ra công ty chúng tôi đang cần hợp tác với các công ty hoặc các cá nhân có nhu cầu liên kết.*

----------

